# help! my rabbits not eating



## stephie23 (Oct 7, 2010)

hello,
my rabbit stopped eating about three days ago,i have him on the excell diet which he loves but for some reason hes not eating.usually when i put his bowl in hes quick to drag it out of my hands now he just sits staring at it.i have two rabbits but after a fight over a month ago ive had to split them up as a hefty vet bill followed.could this be the cause??they still see each other through thier cages and i have tried to put them together but it just ends up in scuffles..any help will be greatley appreciated..thanks.steph.

mummy to binky and marley!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you need to take him to a vet *now*

rabbits are designed to eat constantly, and if they stop eating there is normally something very wrong, 3 days is a very long time to leave him not eating, you should really have had him to the vet as soon a you noticed he was off his food

is he still pooing
is he eating anything at all

he could have dental spur which are hurting his mouth and preventing him from eating, he could also be in stasis from not being able to eat for 3 days

as for them fighting, are they both neutered, if not you need to get them neutered, it i much better for them health wise, and it will calm both of them down and should enable you to bond them (in a totaly neutral space, 6 weeks later once hormones have died down) which will make them both much happier in the long run


----------



## stephie23 (Oct 7, 2010)

thanks for your reply.....hes picking at it i dont know if hes maybe gone off the pellets.ive just given him an excell treat and he seems quite happy with that.hes still pooing.and they are both neutered that was done in september i think there both just very teretorial.should i still take him to vets?steph


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yes if hes picking to me i would guess at his teeth, he could be picking out the smaller, softer, easier to eat pieces

when you have tried putting them together, have you done it in neutral space (eg the bath room) and fur pulling and chasing are totally normal behaviour, there will be a few scuffles till they settle the pecking order, but as long as no blood i drawn leave them together

are they both the same sex? if so i would be tempted to pop down to my local rescue and see if i could find them both a friend of the opposite sex


----------

